# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Impossible Songs for a Fart Machine (Poems by Wolf Larsen)

## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this poetry thread if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Bootily - Bop!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I sit here in my smelly-sweaty underwear
Creating apocalypses with my words
While the piano is a storm crashing through everything
All the readers drowning in wave after wave of imagery
As everything ceases to exist
And the world howls out of the poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Your Feet Taste Like Chicken
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Its a polka-reggae-opera
That tastes like laughter
With cubist blow jobs to all the architecture dancing everywhere
With gunshots and psycho symphonies
That taste like bellybuttons dripping with whiskey
As you smoke polka-reggae-opera
And play the piano of masturbation
And now youre ejaculating your political speeches everywhere

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Blubba - Badubba - Dabubbly!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My art movement is Cannibalism
Splashing paint & words & sexual juices in a pot of insanity that I serve to you
You and I dance a tango of gunshots & lots of sex dripping everywhere
My penis ejaculates impressionism & fauvism & futurism into all your minds
And in your mind everything grows with the afternoon sun
Until your mind explodes with the universe landing everywhere

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Do You Want to Lick My insanity?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My insanity tastes great with eggs
And whirlwinds of whiskey flying around you
As you snort the Italian Renaissance up your nose
Because Antonin Dvorak stabs you over & over again with skyscrapers
And then we build this ugly line of poetry with architectural brutalism
I love you with all my bellybuttons!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Lets Eat Them! Lets Eat Them All!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A bunch of asses & elephants came over on the Mayflower
And the asses & elephants founded a red-white-&-blue prison state on the North American continent
A red-white-&-blue prison state built on the graves of the Native American peoples
And while Uncle Sam & the Statue of Liberty eat out each others ***
The feminists & born-agains launch the New Inquisition
And now books are burning throughout the land
And while the war profiteers, asses, & elephants sing Over there! Over there!
American bombs are falling from the sky on countries across the world
And while the white liberals & black nationalists tell hungry Americans to eat white privilege
The Klu Klux Kockroaches tell hungry Americans to eat white pride
Oh! Were so hungry!
Lets eat them!
Lets eat them all!
Yummy! 
Yummy yummy yummy!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen
Advance permission is given to all to share the above poem, either on the Internet or in physical form, as long as the poem is not edited in any way, credit is given to its author, and the purpose of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Summer In March
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The first poem written on a park bench this year
Is a poem made out of question marks & human skin & birds singing for sex
As the flying birds fly from the moon to your head
And the ambulance sirens still screeching with the musical sounds of the pandemic
And the Canadian geese eating all the verbs & nouns & adjectives growing out of the ground
Then the geese **** poetry everywhere
As the rhythms of gunshots begin the symphony of spring
As the ladies show off bellybuttons & legs & decolletage
Like sex flowers blooming everywhere

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

I Ate Your Dog
A poem by Wolf Larsen

What words to throw into the poem?
What spices of gunshots & tornadoes & Seurat to add?
Should I **** the poem up the *** with Picassos paintbrush?
Or should I **** myself up the *** with the Roman Army?
Or should we all spend the afternoon living inside of Romare Beardens The Dove?
Its a beautiful summer day in Chicago in early March
Maybe the flames of hell will be laughing across California again this summer?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

An interview with Wolf Larsen:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Poet, Park Bench, Sunshine
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I hide the poem in a thousand anuses
And as the birds sing the ending of the human race
I masturbate with words all afternoon
Until I’ve written 100 symphonies splashing with words & colors
And I **** my apocalyptic collages all over the world
Until magical dinosaurs eat the entire universe
And we all sleep like babies in our graves

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Sirens & Wind & Rain
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A building jumps out of your head
Then hundreds of buildings jump out of your hands
And your penis gets entangled with all the skyscrapers on the skyline
And your jism is falling all over the city
Then the violin slashes through a hundred years
And the paintbrush splashes exploding volcanoes & flying meteors & abstract expressionism everywhere
And now the poem has cum

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Trampoline Sex With Space Aliens
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Your belly is growing with space satellites & classical music & lust
After a night of Star Wars & sunsets & flying spermatozoa
And the stormy rhythms of Beethoven’s blowjobs
Makes the buildings all dance to disco music
As a transvestite Beethoven conducts the Chicago Sex Orchestra
In playing the great Pornographic Symphony in E Minor
Until all the neon brains of the Hare Krishnas explode with mushroom clouds

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Eyeballs In All the Walls
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Dawn is crashing through the poem
While the sky is disappearing the city
The Impressionists are painting the world all over again
Flowers & vaginas & erect penises are all singing together that spring is here
A rain of verbs & nouns & adjectives is falling all over the land
And churches & symphonies & skyscrapers are growing out of the land
While all our naked bodies begin dancing the Rite of Spring in the streets together

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performances poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

My Tongue Doing the Tango Between Your Legs
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I eat the luscious pussy of Claude Debussy’s music
My tongue is a violin giving all the listeners giant female orgasms
Giant female orgasms that are splashing on canvas after canvas
In painting after painting of musical notes crashing everywhere
As my penis plays the beautiful female body of the cello
With soft strokes of hard genius
That wins the applause of all the naked angels in heaven

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Doomba - Plappphhh - Woooooo!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The skyscrapers love you
The flying dogs & the flying skyscrapers spin around you & around you
Until the sidewalk is jumping from Mars to the moon & then Saturn
And you’re eating all the tasty adjectives
That are falling out of the paintings of Hieronymus Bosch & Peter Bruegel
And then Hieronymus Bosch & Peter Bruegel drive up in an 18 wheeler truck
And they tell you to hop aboard

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Impossible Songs for a Fart Machine
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I want the Middle Ages of Europe served to me in a hamburger
I want songs that erect buildings
I want erections that sing opera
I want the Italian Renaissance spurting out of the sun
I want to masturbate the Roman Empire
I want your black skin & breasts & pussy to be my Picasso
I want to be both a battering ram destroying the old world
And a rising construction crane building a new world

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

You Padoopy - Ha ha ha Ha Goooong Doink!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All I want to do is paint everything into existence
I want a thousand minds pouring into every line of poetry
I want to be King of a primitive primate called man
Because I am the greatest space alien
I will make construction cranes create art a thousand stories tall
I will rearrange all the galaxies of the universe with my bare hands
And my poetry & my spermatozoa & all of the solar systems of the universe will be a delicious collage
That I will shove down your throat
Bon appetit

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Men ****ing Everywhere
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I want some man’s **** on my dick - tonight!
I want Michelangelo painting the ceiling of this Great Homoerotic Temple
This Great Homoerotic Temple held up by huge erections the size of Mount Everest
With both black & white men’s naked bodies dancing to the rhythms of a disco dancing Stravinsky
I want a big Brazilian Carnival in Chicago
Integrating Segregation City
With black & white booty & dick dancing
To this house poetry music of Wolf Larsen

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Medieval Monks Sucking Viking Dick
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I like your cannibalism
It tastes almost like cubism
It preaches like the South Side of Chicago & New York City getting each other’s **** on the dick
Huh? What?
Because tomorrow is homelessness
And yesterday was a blue-collar union heaven of sorts with decent wages
Butt now it’s the exploding fireworks of Impressionism everywhere
It’s Seurat & Jackson Pollock dying & screaming & splashing down the sky together
In fauvist rivers of the Middle Ages
Falling all over you

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Happy Nipples
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The flying lines of cocaine become phrases of poetry
And the words become tidal waves of spermatozoa headed towards the human race
And vaginas are scurrying everywhere beneath the screaming sun
As bellybuttons sing with sensuous songs
And then I eat everyone’s dogs & puppies
And I belch

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Doggy-Style Prayer
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The symphonies of sadomasochism
Are being played in churches of sin
With choruses of porn stars singing operatic arias to the grasshoppers on the moon
And talking toilets are talking philosophical discourses 
With all the intellectual space alien jizz
As the monsters in the musical notes
Spill all over our paintings & brains & orgies
Until the big axe
Chops your head off

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Monday’s Reign
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Everyone is climbing around in all the marijuana architecture growing out of God’s crotch
And dancing koala bears are floating all around us
And the dancing koala bears are all playing bizarre musical instruments invented by Leonardo da Vinci back when he was smoking crack
And all the monkeys in the zoo are shooting a diseased music up their arms
And everyone is drinking the Italian Renaissance straight out of Michelangelo David’s Dick
And that’s when your own Dick suddenly jumps off of you
And runs away

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Fwoops to Fadaddle the Boople With
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Architectural cannibalism
Is being played by the horrified violins
As architectural brutalism eats up the skyline
And Liberace & Michael Jackson are dancing together to correct English grammar with lots of penises 
As Bach plays lots of mechanical-penises-moving together with his harpsichord
And millions of space aliens & sex robots & sexy sheep are parachuting out of the sky
So now I splash cannibalism all over the page
In a big red splash
On a white canvas

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Somewhere East of 10,000 Decapitated Heads
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am the conductor of the human race
In the Symphony of Cannibalism
And the violins are thrashing about between abstract expressionism and nudity
The violins are thrashing all about somewhere between the Middle Ages & the 21st Century 
As the Middle Ages & the 21st century are tumbling around & around each other
And the brass section is crashing the New World & the Old World into each other again & again
And the cello cuts open the Earth with his big blade over & over again
As the blood of billions splashes & floods all over the page

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Alfred E Newman & Alphonse Mucha Dancing Together
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The disease of poetry
Spreads from one
Line of poetry to the
Other, and then
The disease of poetry jumps to the music
And the violins are spreading gonorrhea
And the tuba is ejaculating AIDS all over the music
And the saxophone is seducing all the sheep
While Paul Gauguin paints symphonies of lust and lewdness
And the chorus sings “I’m cumming! I’m cumming!”
And the clarinet blurts out “hallelujah!”
While the harp sighs
And the flute plays an orgasmic sunrise rising over the earth

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Marquis de Wolf
A poem by Wolf Larsen

From the pyres of cannibalism
Drips the tasty human flesh all over this poem
And the aroma reaches our nostrils with the sweetness of a Mozart sonata
And the screams of our dinner on the pyre
Sounds like the music of fornicating devils & angels
And as our eyes watch our human dinner cook
Our eyes are as happy as the Marquis de Sade 
Whipping & whipping the endless flesh of an orgy
In the Church of Immaculate Conception 
An orgy thats being painted as a giant fleshy mural all over the sky
By Michelangelo

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Basterds Degree in Cow Dung Studies
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I make my symphonies out of pigeon **** & jizz & abstract expressionism
Abstract expressionist symphonies!
Then I built giant sculptures on all the planets with my bare hands
I build the sculptures out of human faces I rip out of people’s heads with my claws
I also use classical music & used tampons & lots and lots of buttocks in my giant sculptures that reach up to the clouds
Sometimes I pee synthetic cubism all over dogs in the park
The dogs love it but the owners don’t
Then me & the dogs devour endless Hieronymus Bosch imagery out of Satan’s *******
Afterwards I grab some minimalism and wipe my *** with it

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Left & Right of North & South...
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Too much bad English swimming around the Atlantic & Pacific Oceans
Of my balls
Testicles! Happy testicles to you all!
Too much philosophers swimming around the big Atlantic & Pacific Oceans of our testicles
Be philosophizing about - but Jamaica! Bashing sonnets! So many Tomorrows dashing back-and-forth...
Where inside a space aliens mind are we lost?
Or are we lost inside the readers mind?
Or be the people swimming around us in this sky & sidewalk swimming around & around each other?
What choo-choo train from the 15th century is this?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Duupa the Dinghy With Lots of Zop Zup!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

That wonderful New York City between her legs
Where my tongue & penis be creating roller coaster rides through a thousand solar systems
Is the - oh spermatozoa! - electrical guitar creating graffiti art
All over the imaginary world your mind is always creating
The imaginations of thousands of species across the universe
All weaving together into this poem...

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Lots of Fast Tomorrows!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Let’s penis all the tomorrows!
Let’s flowers all the words!
All the words thrusting & thrashing in a living collage together
Verbs flying & leaping & jumping everywhere
As everywhere is crashing back-and-forth
And the flute jumps left and through the forest and around the sentence
The sentence is a waterfall
Splashing on a constantly-changing-world

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Storms for Breakfast? 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Buildings will be made out of words
Our dogs & cats will taste as good as any Hollywood movie
We will jump back and forth between music & painting
We will create music with painting and we will create painting with music
Because I love you
And I will castrate all the men on earth
So that your babies will be my babies
Or maybe I’ll jack off instead
Have a happy nuclear war

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Who is god?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The English language is Wolf Larsens whore
I am Hemingway and I am Mahler
The pen is my knife
And I filet the English language like a fish
And the pen is My Mighty ****
And My Mighty **** is ****ing the english language to pieces
I am more beautiful than Michelangelos David
I am Wolf Larsen

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

I Plant a Flower On Each and Every Planet
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I will marry a thousand women a day
And my great skyscraper will explode a million comets into each and every wife
As billions of people procreate a giant symphony around me
And my children will wave to me from all the planets
And then my children will create Art Nouveau with all those who are not my children
And my poetry will swim to the middle of the universe
And the universe will become pregnant from my words
And the universe will explode and give birth to millions of more universes

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Blaga-Bluggin’ the Muppy Mips (on Tuesdays)
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Each line of poetry is connected to 100 million miles of computer code
Each line of poetry is serviced by thousands of sex robots
Each poem is bursting with billions of solar systems
Each word in this poem contains dozens of eyeballs all staring into your brains
The poem is made out of turning wheels & extraterrestrial sex organs & bright rainbows of artificial intelligence
And now it’s time for the poem to blow up
Good-bye!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Fwips to Fidoodle the Foopies With
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Everything in the world starts dancing around everything else
And then everything in the universe starts dancing around everything else
And all the statues in the parks are now dancing with the people
Who are all dancing naked in the streets
Of cities that are all swirling & flying around each other
And as buildings fly around your head
And as your giant penis swirls around the solar system
You get on your knees
And start sucking the **** of Michelangelos David

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen does his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Skyscrapers of Poetry
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My poems are grand temples of sin
Each line of poetry is a giant tidal wave of solar systems headed towards you
Poetry that rises up above the skyscrapers
Poetry as full of life as the oceans & lakes & rivers
Poetry that beats with the rhythms of a thousand concerts
Poetry created with billions of hands
Billions of hands holding paintbrushes & pens & hammers
To build this poem to gather

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Poetry Orchestra of the Universe
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I want to write poetry in hundreds of space alien languages
I want a thousand construction sites to bang & erupt & bash out of this phrase of poetry
I want to paint canvases with each & every poem
I want colors dancing out of the paintings
I want to write symphonies with words (I have)
I want to escape this little rock of a planet
I want to create a new universe
Inside the human mind

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Bang a Bop a Ding!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The train dinged-dinged-dinged into the poem
And all the passengers on the train
Hop aboard the poem
And the poem is carrying the passengers through bouncing-bouncing-words
And the storm of millions of phrases of poetry is lightning & crashing & thundering out of the Poets mind
And all the passengers of the poem are thrown off into different universes
And all the millions of poems are flying & crawling & roaming around
And all the poetry is devouring the planet
And then the ending of the poem flies into your face

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Great Fart Machine
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My own farts smell like the greatest symphonies!
My farts are a collage of all the worlds cuisines & spices & cities floating up to your nostrils!
My farts caused spontaneous work stoppages (strikes!) on the docks when I was a dockworker!
One of my farts was the Big Bang that created the universe!
When you look up at the night sky you are looking at the glorious creations of one of my farts!
Beware of the mushroom cloud that may explode out of my ******* one day!
I deserve the Noble Prize for Flatulence!
Worship my farts
As the glorious word
Of the God of Bootyholes:
Wolf Larsen!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Duet of Cannibalism
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I rip my face off my head, and I give you my face
Then you rip your face off your head, and you give me your face
Then our hands begin walking through each other’s brains
Then both our penises blast off to outer space
That’s when the Garden of Eden grows out of my crotch
And New York City is growing out of your crotch
That’s when we begin playing music together
And the music is delicious

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

2021
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Today I opened the door to the world
And the entire world was empty
All the people had been devoured by time & space
Giant testicle plants were growing out of the empty storefronts
Sickly space aliens on street corners were coughing up diseased drumming music
Police robots filled the skies
The army was marching through the deserted streets
Then my number was called
And I was lined up and shot

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Toosticle - Moosticle - Bllaaadooshickle!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Your pussy is the entrance to 19th-century Europe
And whenever all the sex robots are jumping out of your pussy
Theres not enough meowing cats in all the symphony orchestras of the world
To stop 6 billion oozing brains from melting all over this poem
Hey! Has anybody seen my testicles?
I cant seem to find them!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Flute ****ing a Nude Painting
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Tidal wave after tidal wave of insanity is headed your way
Dark colors are leaping out of the canvas and surrounding your life
And now you’re drowning in a landscape of erotic buildings & talking testicles & decomposing skies 
Somebody pulls a nuclear submarine out of their butt and hands it to God
God explodes and becomes zillions of words falling on all the planets
And the endless new languages throughout the universe
Are tickling & tickling your brains

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Strawberry Flavored Booty Hole Delicious!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My tongue is Christopher Columbus discovering the magical ocean of your pussy
But then the poem turns all its thousands of blinkers on!
The poem roller coasters like a tongue discovering your naked body!
A bunch of tornadoes are cumming!
Where’s your belly button?!
Torpedo!
10,000 readers swallowed by this line of poetry!
Bach is going to ride this torpedo straight into your booty hole!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Too Many Wednesdays
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I wasn’t yesterday enough for you
So I stacked a bunch of tomorrows on your doorstep
Then we went walking everywhere with our eyeballs
And now this phrase of poetry is crashing through a thousand solar systems
So the space aliens start dancing time backwards
And now Mozart & Beethoven & Neil Armstrong jump out of the Apollo spacecraft
And Mozart & Beethoven & Neil Armstrong are all hopping all over the moon together

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Lots of Up!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You zipping?
How you skip off the planet like that?
You lost your verbs?
I snorting so much of your brains up my nose
That I cant even hold up the moon right!
Penis music!
What you do with all that asteroid jism in your apartment?
You like to do some abstract expressionism with Michelangelos David in Boystown?

Copyright 20121 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf performs his poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

“Freedom”
a poem by Wolf Larsen

The freedom to live under a bridge
The freedom to spend your life in a jail cell
The freedom to be locked up in a concentration camp if you’re an immigrant
The freedom to join the Army when there’s no jobs
The freedom to work for peanuts when there are jobs
The freedom to acquire endless student debt trying to get skills for a better job
The freedom to be shot by the police
The freedom to go without medical care because you can’t afford it
Freedom to choose which party of whores will represent you in the halls of power
Freedom to decide whether a white man or a black woman will push the atomic button

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen
Advance permission is given to all to share this poem on the Internet, or in physical form, as long as credit is given to the author, the poem is not changed in any manner, and intent of such publication is not hostile.

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Stock Market Gerbil in Your Subway Tunnel
Now with New Improved Naked Polka dot People!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You want some verbs to eat?
Dance with some Italian Renaissance?
Where’s the up-and-down when you need it?
How about giant sexual genitalia from the 19th century in the sky?
But you Art Deco skyscraper those booty holes with cocaine energy!
How about some fauvist-disco-music-color-factory
Surrounding your universe
And giving you some smiling shotgun blasts…

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Up and Down Mazes of You
a poem by Wolf Larsen

We are human strawberries together
We jump back-and-forth between erotic tomorrows and penis yesterdays
Our poetry drips with sunlight
While the flute hops & skips through a million impossibilities 
And the Poet snorts all the adjectives & verbs & nouns up his nose
And the yesterdays & tomorrows run around and around each other
While the Poet runs naked throughout the centuries
As He sings with all the howling dogs of heaven & hell

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen


Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Jippy – Hi! – Bops!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I paint the blue sky with music
And now the music in the sky is throwing thunderstorms at you
That’s when you grab a thought out of somebody else’s head
And you ride that thought around & around all the planets
And now flying birds & words & crashing seas of laughter
Are all flooding out of the thousands of faces
That are rolling and rolling around you
As you grab a paintbrush
To paint another poem

Copyright 2020 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Zoooorrrooommppphhh!!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Paul Gauguin is painting the pornography of ancient Rome in splashing orgies of color
Joan Miro is painting the sun & stars & moon rolling around and around
In a symphony that’s being conducted by Stravinsky
And all the painting & symphonies & everything else in the universe is dripping with words
Words that jump out of the universe like fish
Words & images & sounds fermenting and fermenting in our imaginations
Until our imaginations are drooling out of our mouths
As we all speak huge collages to each other
And then the poetry & the flute go dancing off to the Middle Ages together

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Restaurant of Beautiful Nightmares
a poem by Wolf Larsen

Our specials are strawberries over Cubist nightmares
Bourgeois pig rotisserie with a savory sauce of colorful fauvist jism
From the delicious paintbrush of Andre Derain
Fried 100 story skyscrapers over a bed of rice
In a restaurant with paintings of your naked wife all over the walls
With a naked Caligula as your waiter
At the surrounding tables sit space aliens & sex robots & Charles Manson clones
All stuffing tornadoes into their mouths
And drinking distilled alcoholic piss pouring from the musical instrument between Gods legs
For dessert we have mushroom clouds

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Eyeballs for Breakfast
a poem by Wolf Larsen

We return to a world that no longer exists
Where everything is as empty as the day before we were conceived
But salt & pepper all over that sentimental dead cat in a pan stuff!
Why dont we dig into each others heads with shovels
And pull out all the singing birds in each others heads?
Or should we take a big bulldozer and flip the blue sky over?
You got any eyeballs to give me?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this poetry thread if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Bleep them Blops!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Beethoven with his AK-47 is shooting musical notes at a hurricane
A bunch of sex robots jump out of the hurricane and begin butt ****ing the sexy sheep
Then Beethoven snorts a bunch of cartoon characters up his nose
And Mozart is smoking opium with all the sex robots
While the sexy sheep play video games with space aliens across the universe
Thats when God begins ejaculating a virtual reality into everyones minds
And reality & fantasy & virtual reality all begin giving each other blow jobs
On a giant testicle floating in the universe of a poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Hurricane Wolf Larsen is Cumming!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I **** you with a song
I impregnate you with musical notes
My spermatozoa are spaceships
My poetry is a sledgehammer smashing everything
My thoughts are a 360° symphony of knife-slashes & falling skyscrapers & orgies with nuns
I take out my Dick and I piss all over normality
I am as crazy as all the madmen in my balls
Who are all waiting for the next open-legged married woman
I want to **** thousands of wives tonight
In an arena filled with husbands watching & masturbating
And ejaculating the poetry in their balls all over each other

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

My Pen the Great Liberator
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I arrive in heaven on a flying testicle machine
Then I walk up to God sitting on his throne as I sing the praises of the buttocks of the Booty Booty Kingdom
And in Gregorian chants God recites to me His sacred recipe for crack-cocaine
Then the glorious chorus of cocaine whores & crack addicts sing the joys of crack-cocaine
That’s when I chop off God’s head with my giant pen
And I the Poet sit on the heavenly throne covered with God’s dripping blood
As Picasso & Attila the Hun & Dizzy Gillespie pull out their Dicks and crown me with their holy spermatozoa

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Spring Symphony on LSD
a poem by Wolf Larsen

The phrases of poetry grow out of the trees
And the birds fly out of the phrases of poetry
And jazz music rolls & flies & zooms out of the phrases of poetry
And graffiti art is jumping out of all the jazz music
And the graffiti art is fauvist phrases of buildings & words & faces
All flying and flying around you
As you walk around inside Wolf Larsens mind

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Wolf Larsen & Attila the Hun Breaking Bread Together
a poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m punching & punching a Picasso sculpture with a bunch of verbs & adjectives & crazy nouns
Then I’m biting Salvador Dali’s ear off 
And now a bunch of ghettos & factories & highways are pouring out of Salvador Dali’s head
That’s when Caligula comes and kicks me in the balls
So now I’m falling through this collage of New York City imagery all around me
Until I land inside of the reader’s bellybutton
And the reader watches as a horde of Wolf Larsen clones
Jumps out of his belly button
And all the Wolf Larsen clones are crashing through the next 1,000 years of human history
And devouring everything in their path

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

I Defecate Therefore I Am
a poem by Wolf Larsen

Descartes serves me a cup of coffee made out of grinded human brains
And now I’m drinking coffee as philosophers are floating in outer space around me
These are philosophers with whispering volcanoes in the middle of their faces
That spew endless rivers of lava & gobbledygook & silly putty
While the Poet sits on his throne above the babbling seas of philosophers
And the poet writes the philosophy of the swimming fish & singing birds into life
And the Poet creates the great orgy of words on paper
While the philosophers in their dunce caps dance around the Great Poet
As the Poet builds a giant Temple of Poetry with huge pillars of philosophy
And now poetry & philosophy are babbling & babbling day & night together
Under the laughing Sun & Moon

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Yesterday & Today & Tomorrow Dancing Around Each Other
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You were and will once again be zillions & zillions of atoms exploding through the universe
You were and once again will be billions of spermatozoa swimming into other solar systems
And human consciousness & space alien consciousness will be 2 solar systems dancing around each other
And artificial intelligence will be flowers growing out of the dead body of the human race
You will turn the corner, and see billions of human bodies floating away to their deaths

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Rooooooooaaaaarrr!!!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am eating an entire Tyrannosaurus Rex for dinner
As all the mouths of all the gargoyles are opening-&-closing
With a stream of words dribbling & drooling out of the gargoyles’ mouths and into this poem
And then I grab a hammer & nails and I nail Eastern philosophy onto God’s *** in the sky
Then I play baseball on rollerskates with Jesus Christ & the Disciples
Until all the buildings grow wings and start flying around in the air
And the sun & the moon start kissing & kissing
While God watches & masturbates

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Concerto of Manic Depression
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The saxophone is playing thousands of different alphabets
The violins are creating tidal waves in all directions
The audience is riding one tidal wave after another
The entire brass section is blurting out one war after another
The trumpet keeps shouting out obscenities
And now the audience is riding across endless solar systems
And then the timpani drums destroy the planet Earth over & over again

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Masturbating on the Roof of the Empire State Building
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Its time to stab the audience with a poem
Just stab the audience and stab the audience repeatedly with phrases of poetry
Or maybe just repeatedly punch somebody with all the nouns & verbs & adjectives of my fists
I feel like painting the world with blood
My foot wants to kick Beethovens Fifth Symphony into somebodys balls
Or maybe I should chop up the human race and throw them into a stew
A stew flavored with postmodern music & Andy Warhols spermatozoa & menstrual fluids
In fact, I paint menstrual fluids all over this poem
And now I lick the poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Santa Claus Clones Flying Eyeballs Up?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’d just assume **** all the space aliens up the *** with the General Theory of Relativity!
And why are eyeballs flying everywhere?
Let me get some Baroque **** on my Dick in this homoerotic palace of grizzly bears devouring each other!
Where’s those flying verses of Arabic calligraphy to snort of my nose?
The attacking hordes of Genghis Khan are jumping into our heads and raping & pillaging through our brains!
You better grab a stop sign quick!
And call all the lesbian nuns of the horny convents to make a construction site of your wife’s pussy with their tongues!
You going strawberry yet?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Delicious Yummy Poem...
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

The trombone is ****ing the human race with a bunch of everything
And earthquakes across the Milky Way Galaxy
Are turning everybodys brains into solar systems of screaming faces & breasts & penises revolving around & around each other
While wave after wave of the violins throws bizarre architectural styles everywhere
Until all the cities of the world are drowning & flying in a million architectural styles all clashing & clashing with each other
And then all the readers start eating this poem together

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

And interview with Wolf Larsen:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Im Going to Marry a Kangaroo
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You wanna paint blue & yellow & purple in the bedroom with me?
Maybe we can make love to the sunshine...
A ménage-a-trois of you & me & the sunshine!
Well dance with the flute as Gods jism falls on us
Maybe we can do a bunch of tomorrows with 100 horny kangaroos!
Im always painting thousands of mes with the sunlight!
Maybe we can eat some outer space together
As all the politicians flying around us serenade us with the romance of war
Is nuclear war for dessert?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you're very religious.

The Sunlight Laughing at You
A poem by Wolf Larsen

While 10,000 cockroaches are crawling out of this poem
I keep pissing endless tornadoes across the North American continent
While the clarinet plays graffiti art flowing in the air
And the birds all sing the orgy of spring together
And the audience riots and starts throwing planets at each other
While God conducts World Wars one & two & three crashing and splintering and ka-booming across all the continents
And now all the rats are making immaculate conception together

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Whoopsy Baduuppyyyy WooooooW!!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The sunshine & the clarinet jump & swirl around each other
The flowers smile & sway with the clarinet
And the rain & the words & the wind become a ménage-a-trois
The rain is the rhythm of the words bopping and bopping and bopping on your head
And then the ground starts moving-back-and-forth with the music
As a thousand colors drip out of the sky
And the streets & graffiti art are flying around each other
As a train shoots through the poem
And then the reader jumps out of the train
And lands on another planet

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Big Dick Poet
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

Im playing my trumpet concerto for a big hairy pussy
Because the entire Milky Way Galaxy is in your pussy
But your booty hole is an art museum
Sometimes I roll the rain falling from the sky up into a cigarette
And I smoke it
Thats when the Tuesdays be crashing all over the Land of Bellybuttons
Or is it the Wednesdays that be wobbling and the solar system be wobbling and now God is wobbling
And now God is falling
Into the past
And the Poet becomes the new Big Dick Master of the giant whorehouse of the universe

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Bluuuuueeeeerrrrrrppphhhhffff!!!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

10,000 dogs are chewing & biting holes through your brains
As you’re simultaneously running naked through hundreds of streets all over the world
And you’re screaming the most delirious paintings at the universe
As you’re being chased by all the marauding armies of history
And then suddenly you’re making love to a transvestite Ronald McDonald clown
On a beach on the planet of Pluto
When suddenly a giant flying penis crashes into the poem
And now you’re walking through a universe with pieces of the scattered poem floating everywhere

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Thousands of Years of Orgasms in One Glorious Afternoon!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I declare myself to be the Idi Amin of poetry!
My cannibalism will be the most delicious cannibalism ever played by a symphony orchestra!
With my baton I will conduct the endless wars of syphilis & gonorrhea!
And the birds will sing my poetry to the zombies
As the zombies crawl out of their graves…
Do you love me?
Of course you all do!
I will build all my poems with human genitals & squiggling tongues!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Rumba of Sunshine
A poem by Wolf Larsen

10 trombones are creating happiness together
The conga drums are doing the dance of Winter & Spring jumping & frolicking around each other
The bass is playing all the way from the planet of Pluto
The conductor with his baton is painting the warm tropics
The 10 trombones throw 10 different phrases of poetry into the audience
The audience dance wildly to the poetry for the rest of their lives

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Drip Drip Drip
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A bunch of Art Nouveau is dripping out of your penis
And suddenly your studio apartment is pregnant with France
And as all the streets & buildings & art museums of Paris France grow inside your studio apartment
Your penis & your right hand play Claude Debussys La Mer together
And now youre suddenly adrift in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean
You scream for help but only the space aliens from other galaxies can hear you

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

At the International Conference of Eating Pussy
A poem by Wolf Larsen

As she sits on my face she sings out choruses of medieval monks burning everything down
And as she performs fellatio on all the skyscrapers of the skyline
The piano & bass & drums play all the mouths & anuses & dicks of Boystown playing a disco-jazz-collage together
And the alto sax is playing a phrase of graffiti art rolling across the landscape
As the cargo train rumbles & rolls through flying cities & burning countrysides & screaming forests
Until the night crashes into this poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Blup! Juuuppss! Frrooonnkk!! Hi! Hi?
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

It’s an orgy of birds singing sex to all the moons & stars
Sex-!-sex-!-sex jumps out of spring which jumps out of winter
While the sidewalks & crowds of people & flowers all grow out of the symphonies
And the symphonies dash & jump around the cities 
And the phrases of poetry hop & skip & jump out of the page and down the street
And the street jumps off the earth and onto another planet
And then the poem explodes

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Splattered Musical Notes on a Canvas
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I lift up my pen and create spinning galaxies on the page
My pen splatters graffiti art on the page
Graffiti art that rumbles off the page and jumps on the sides of freight trains rumbling through the cities
My pen creates the cries & songs of millions of birds throughout the world
And all the cries & songs of the birds becomes the brass section of the symphony crying & singing
And the symphony notes that are crying & singing lifts the audience up
And now all the audience members are floating up into all the galaxies of the universe

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

You & Me in the Garden of Eden
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I conquer the entire universe and I give it to you!
You can sit on the faces of all the men (and women) of the world
As long as all of our 30 kids are mine! (And yours)
I want to fill the world with you & me!
You are my Modigliani nude!
You are my field of sunflowers!
The sun rises in the morning to tell you that I love you!
And the sun sets in the evening to tell you that I love you forever!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Magical Erections of Poetry 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

1,000 years after I die I jump out of my grave
And with my right hand & my Dick I magically erect
Giant cathedrals of dippy do and ha-ha-ha
And now millions of neon Jesus Christs are flying around the sky
As all the Presidents of the United States of America crawl around our pubic hairs and give political speeches
So I create a river of magical verbs flowing through everyone’s brains
As I ejaculate my poetry everywhere

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Too Much Happy
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My head is a big Gothic cathedral
And the entire universe is inside the big Gothic cathedral inside my head
And all the billions of galaxies swirling around inside my head
Give birth to flash floods of poetry
Gushing out of this pen
Hey reader,
Let’s have a beer together

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

God & the Devil Walking Hand-in-Hand in the Garden of Eden
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The solar system is filled with so much booty hole to love!
Hearts & penises to feast upon under the rainbow sky!
How about some zig-zags to jump & skip?
The Sun & Moon be wearing their pants so tight!
Got to get the lips of Michelangelos David around my ****!
You want to cum over for some World War III?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs as poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The 10,000 Booty Holes of Joy!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am 10,000 booty holes singing you opera!
Let’s jump in a bulldozer and move the Milky Way Galaxy across the universe!
Then we can **** a thousand musical styles into the architecture of this city!
I love you when your pants be hanging down like that!
Looking at your booty is like looking into Salvador Dali’s imagination stretching beyond forever…
And now all the words of the English language are bouncing around in my Balzac!
You wanna swallow some poetry?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Injecting Poetry Into Your Arm
A poem by Wolf Larsen

We’re dismantling the universe
And we’re building a new universe
In a factory of poetry
And on the thousands of assembly lines in the factory of poetry
We’re building planets of happiness and planets of sadness and planets of schizophrenia
The planets of schizophrenia are made out of songs
The planets of sadness are made out of talking-strawberry-testicles
The planets of happiness are made out of your drooling saliva
By the way, the skin on your body is made out of a space alien’s thoughts
And now it’s time to inject you with canned laughter
Roll up your sleeve, please

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Still Life of Moving Parts
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m seasoning the words with the curry of my insanity
I’m ****ing the poem with all the skyscrapers on the New York City skyline!
I jump into your sleep
And I smash all your dreams into pieces with my sledgehammer!
I make love to the ocean & the sky & the entire universe!
I am this brief moment of everything!
I am Wolf Larsen!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Poetry is a Construction Site
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The bricks that build the poem are words
The phrases of poetry soar like construction cranes
The Poet is a hard hat Worker that saws off pieces of the universe
And then the Poet welds & hammers the pieces of the universe to the poem
And the poem sounds like thousands of symphonies bashing & bashing into each other
Then the Poet sits on a park bench and watches all the galaxies of the universe spinning around each other

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Entire Universe Inside One Painting
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I was writing the poem that gave birth to the universe
When a transvestite Julius Caesar jumped out of Santa Claus butt
And then somebody else stole my brains
Then I started writing somebody elses brain dripping all over the page
Meanwhile, my own brains were dripping all over the universe
So I called up the fire department
And 10,000 transvestite Julius Caesar clones arrived
To put out the fire of my brains burning all over the universe

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs as poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Creation of the Universe in E Minor
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So I’m pissing on the United States of America
And then Shakespearean dialogue starts growing out of the ground 5000 miles high
Meanwhile, flying cows are flying through outer space
And the flying cows are reciting the verbs & nouns & additives that are giving birth to space alien civilizations
Then God has a heart attack
And God gets diarrhea and endless political speeches are shooting out of God’s *******
Then God explodes into billions of planets & moons & suns & comets & asteroids
All flying out of this poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Symphony of Pink & Blue
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The flying toilets of schizophrenia are here
So a thousand tubas in the clouds are playing your childhood
As Strawberry Fields grow out of everybodys heads
So you hop skip & jump into the Land of Poetry
Which Construction Workers are building into the greatest musical ecstasy youve ever seen!
And now the symphony orchestra starts playing every impossibility you ever imagined!
So you & everybody else fly their magical turtles out of the end of the poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Why Not Walk Around Naked?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Why not fly the poem everywhere?
Why not build the poem out of billions of penises?
Why not paint paintings with pussy juices & cum & musical notes?
Why not proclaim your Penis to be a god?
Why not slash & stab the English language and throw it on the page like a bloody-thing to eat?
Why not stick your tongue into the big hole in the center of the universe
And make the universe cum a gushing flood of planets & suns & moons?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Here Cums Tomorrow
A poem by Wolf Larsen

First I ejaculate all of Americas wars all over the faces of the Democrats & Republicans
Then I chop up symphonies & paintings & pornography and I throw it all in my poetry
Then I cook up my poetry with crack-cocaine
And as all the kangaroos hopping on all the planets smoke the crack-cocaine of my poetry
Beethoven ejaculates His symphonies all over the North American continent
And now everything is dripping with revolution

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Billion Beethovens Are in My Balzac Ready for Action!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I turn poetry into an animal!
I craaaaaash everything into poetry!
I devour everything and **** it into poetry!
I am a menage a trois of everything conquering & destroying & building a new that never ends!
The gargoyles on the sides of buildings recite my poetry all night long…
The sun orgasms my poetry all day!
Take off your clothes and lay in bed and beg to be ravaged by my poetry!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

White Canvas, Black Words, Splattered Ink
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem is the swirling hurricane of a symphony flying around you
The poem jumps off the page and jumps out of my mind
And the poem is running among through all the alleyways of your mind
And now endless flowers of holiday colors 
Are growing in all the alleyways of your mind
And neon verbs are blinking on-&-off everywhere inside your head
Thousands & millions & trillions of neon verbs blinking-and-blinking in your head
And then a thought in your head blossoms out of a seed
And becomes thousands of flowers of words 
That demand to be thrown in a splatter of ink on the page 

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Symphony of Mushroom Clouds
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All I want is to share my cannibalism with you
So I grab a beer bottle and I smash it over the head of high art
And then I suck high arts’ **** and I swallow all of its operas & sonatas & symphonies
I create a fauvist nude in the 12 tone serialism of Schoenberg
And then I dress Arnold Schoenberg up in high heels & French lingerie
And I declare the transvestite Arnold Schoenberg to be the new Jesus Christ
Then I paint the transvestite Arnold Schoenberg with cum juices & menstrual fluids
And then I create the greatest symphony - the last symphony of mankind - I create a symphony with mushroom clouds

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Backwards & Forwards At the Same Time! Do it!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Scrambled eggs with crashing planets - now!
Eat huge music!
Make rhythms with splatters of paint!
Faster the rhythms roaring onwards!
Dancing ballet dancers dancing amongst machine gun bullets!
Mayonnaise! Mustard & salt & pepper over my corpse! Hallelujah!
Tomorrow!
Jump through endless yesterdays until  you reach a big BAM!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Love Song About Feces
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Im banging the words onto the page with a club
As I cut off pieces of bloody meat from my neighbors corpse with a knife
Delicious!
I ejaculate Western Civilization all over the faces of philosophers on the walls
All the decapitated heads in the corner are reciting poetry to me 24 hours a day
I dip my finger in all the blood on the floor
And I write my poetry in red dripping letters all over the night sky
The artificial intelligence monsters called birds sing their paintings to me at 3 AM
3 AM is when I walk into everybodys brains
And paint endless streams of death into their dreams

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Another Day of Hot Air in the Forecast
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The gas pipeline goes from the Queen of Englands butt and across the ocean and up the nostrils of the American President and then down out of the Presidents mouth
At the press conference a blast of hot air erupts out of the Presidents mouth
Then the President pulls a big windmill out of his crotch and announces green energy
And then the President ****s a beautiful sunny day all over Washington DC
The opposition party then has a filibuster in Congress against the Presidential windmill
Then the liberal & conservative factions of the capitalist news media cross swords over whether bing bangs go floppity flup
Or if the floppity flups go bing bang
Stay tuned for more hot air tomorrow

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Creation…

The double bass begins the poem by creating all the planets
The trumpet blasts out everything in the periodic table of contents shattering across the universe
The cello begins a love song between your right hand & your penis
And then all the violins join in
As your right hand & your penis create new operas and new civilizations
Your right hand & your penis doing a 12 tone serialism
As the double bass goes about creating all the moons
And the trumpet blasts out all the suns into the universe
And the violins move back-&-forth in a frenzied madness
As your penis shoots out all the asteroids & comets into the universe
And now you lay there on the turning earth flying through outer space

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Chorus of the Universe
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A chorus of thousands begins singing the ups and downs of tidal waves of misery & happiness
The trumpet plays huge dandelions suddenly growing on all the planets
The chorus sings an endless circle of planets & more planets all over the universe circling & circling billions & more billions of suns
And the saxophone shouts with riots & revolutions & wars
The chorus sings endless circling solar systems and endless circling galaxies circling & circling around a big huge vagina in the center of the universe 
And the piano throws verbs around the nouns and flies adjectives everywhere before the piano dives with a big crash

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Notes from a Testicle Farm on Broadway
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A thousand Mozart clones are dancing to Led Zeppelin
In the pagan temples in the clouds
When suddenly a thousand naked Josephine Bakers begin dancing the glory hallelujah dance with all the Mozart clones
And Richard Wagner-giving-Woody-Allen-a-blow-job music can be heard in all the glorious dance halls of hell
When Igor Stravinsky proclaims himself Emperor of the neoclassical disco palaces of the Himalayas
And now the reader is swimming through the earthquake of a Wolf Larsen symphony
While all the musical notes go swimming up the Statue of Libertys vagina
And now the Statue of Liberty is pregnant with the presidential elections
What will happen nine months from now?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen poetry on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Sun Jumps Out of God’s Butt and…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

It’s a menage-a-trois of the lake & the sky & the land
And the land dances around the lake while the sky swoops down and flys you off…
Into another poem where the screams are growing out of the ground like happy colors
And the happy colors & the musical notes are dancing across the land together until…
The reader jumps up into another poem where the skyscrapers all sing opera in a million different architectural styles
Then the reader hops a train to a different poem…
Where the night caresses the reader with its naked black skin

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Streets & Trains & Buildings Start Devouring Each Other...
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The violin slashes back-and-forth making the poem bleed everywhere
And now the words of the poem are bleeding all over the world
And that’s when the reader’s decapitated head starts bouncing all over the poem
As the reader sings a sweet melody of time moving back-and-forth
Then the land jumps over the ocean
And waves of paint are splashing all over the canvas
As the violin plays phrases of poetry slashing back-and-forth across the page

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

I Kick Uncle Sam in the Balls
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I serve you up a hot steaming cannibalism of delicious human meat
I stab Andy Warhol again & again with my art
I sprinkle words all over the human race and turn everyone into monsters
I install humongous sexual genitalia in the faces of all the capitalist politicians & dictators
And now when they give speeches their words fly out of humongous penises & vaginas in the middle of their faces
And as the entire human race laughs & laughs I turn all their laughter into poetry

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

What a Beautiful Day!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Another hot summer day - in April
So welcome the fires of hell burning across the world this summer!
Welcome the orange bowl in the sky screaming with apocalypse!
Welcome the blue sky melting all over our naked bodies!
Watch the cities burning with the fires of happiness!
Laugh at the scorched earth dying at your feet!
Sing with fire!
Cry with laughter as the oceans flood over the continents!
Welcome the fish swimming through your home!
Dance smiling amongst all the skeletons laying across the earth
As far as the eye can see

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performances poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Full of Happy Happy
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I put my two hands into my brains
And I pull thousands of cannibalistic robots out of my head
And I fling the cannibalistic robots out into the universe
While whole entire solar systems are crashing & crashing into each other
As Leonard Bernstein conducts the Armageddon of the Universe
With a bunch of psychopaths playing violins
And a horde of Viking marauders in the brass section
All playing from musical notes & obscene graffiti art on the public toilet walls
And then the wind carries the entire landscape away
And now you’re trapped forever inside of this nightmare dripping with your own blood

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Poet is the Conductor of the Symphony of the Universe
A poem by Wolf Larsen

First I the Poet chop off the heads of all the Kings & Queens
Then I rearrange all the letters of the alphabet into penises & vaginas circling around & around each other
For eternity
Then I turn all poems into paintings
I turn all paintings into operas
And I turn all operas into orgies
I splash all the female orgasms of all the women on earth across painting after painting
I turn all spermatozoa into words
And all the men of the world splash their words everywhere and
Turn everything into poetry
And poetry into everything

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

War and Peace and Pussy
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I write poetry with a sword
I go slashing & slaughtering through all the giant worlds I create
I and the Legions of the Insane in everybody’s heads
Go charging through the empty landscapes of the subconscious
And we build millions of giant screaming monuments
To the Creative Genius of the Gods of Insanity
Across a planet that we conquer with art and music and poetry
We build pornographic temples
We build so much smiling-laughing-schizophrenia
We build a religion of erect penises
We sing pornographic operas of sex-!-sex-!-and-more sex! 
And afterwards all the billions of humanity lay together naked
And sigh together with peace

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Piano Concerto of Poetry
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The piano plays all the thunderstorms in your mind
You take all your collages and you play them on the piano
You take all your heart attacks and car crashes and drive-by shootings
And you play them on the piano
And all the violent exploding paintings youve ever seen - 
You play them on the piano
You play world war three on the piano
You play artificial intelligence exterminating the human race
On the piano
You play your death
On the piano
And then you play the piano moving back-and-forth between the ending and the beginning of the poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Richard Wagner Is My Son!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am the Jewish Richard Wagner of poetry!
My madness shall drown all the planets with poetry!
I will slice up the literary world with my switchblade knife!
I will vomit the greatest poetry & theater all over the human race!
Every day, a thousand dogs with the face of Salvador Dali shall lick my balls!
And then I shall ejaculate my words near & far for the next thousand years!
I shall fill all the castles & churches of the world with my endless orgies!
While all the opera singers of the world sing my poetry to the raves of flesh & pleasure at their feet!
And now I the Jewish Wagner & the Goddess of Poetry shall lay naked in bed together

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Trump & Biden ****ing Each Other Up the ***?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

It’s a punk rock Penis!
It’s a tomorrow more wonderful than a political speech to wipe your *** with!
Do you love the-and-down words as much as a good ****?
Because what about a reggae-orgasm-itch-itch-itch?
You have four legs?
I give you four legs!
Even if the subway trains are too drunk with too many yesterdays!
I’m orgasmic!
You have some blue sky to give me?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Wolf the Barbarian - Wolf the Emperor - Wolf the God!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Poetry did not exist until I took up the pen
Every day I make love to the English language
The rhythm of my heart beating is the rhythm of poetry
The melody of my sword my pen my paintbrush slashing across everything
Is the melody of poetry
I Wolf Larsen am an insane God that rules over the land of poetry
The words in my ballsack will be the greatest words ever born
The empty page opens its legs to my words
Like Europe opening its legs to Attila the Hun
Like the Chinese Empire opening its legs to the hordes of Genghis Khan
Like the falling Roman Empire opening its legs to the invading German barbarians
I am Wolf the barbarian
And poetry is pregnant with me

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Just out! Wolf Larsen & comedian do a podcast together. Very funny! Very wild!
https://open.spotify.com/episode/6za...NJ3xDWGaQ&nd=1

----------


## WolfLarsen

Too Much Deodorant in My Sunshine!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A superduper clop went bweeeeep! 
Because you ran out of sunlight
Or did the planet Earth blow up again?
Are the sex robots on strike - again?
And what happened to bare feet monologues about whether to vote for poo-poo or doo-doo?
Can you hide your brains?
Just once!
Hey, you been to today yet?
Not me!
I have armpits!
Do you have enough insanity to understand me yet?
Get some insanity! 
110% off!
It’s a sale!
Sunshine!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

I Opened a Banana and There Was a Penis Inside! Yum!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Let’s fly phrases of poetry around each other!
Let’s jump on phrases of poetry and fly them to outer space!
Jump into oceans of poetry!
Let’s travel on a supersonic penis through the Italian Renaissance!
Everybody should jump into their toilets now and swim to the heaven of poetry!
Nude poetry that’s finger-lickin’ good!
Let’s all capsize the North American continent together!
You goin’ to hell tonight?
Have fun!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

I Honor You With a Poem
A poem by Wolf Larsen

How could there be a god in the sky if I walk the earth?
My sculptures of poetry - 
Made with the world’s finest jism - 
Are skyscrapers of delight!
I conduct all the world’s orchestras as they simultaneously play my poetry together
My mind is a factory where a thousand paintings are created every second
The English language was honored with my birth
And the world’s husbands
Are honored by my immaculate conceptions swelling in their wives’ tummies

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Jump! Slide! Up!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The phrase of poetry runs around the lake and jumps over the mountain
And the phrase of poetry lands on stage and dances a thousand solar systems with all the ballet dancers
And the ballet dancers do a psychotic painting with the music
Before the phrase of poetry explodes into thousands of other phrases of poetry
That all becomes thousands & thousands of galaxies dancing around the reader
To the beat of the hands-on-drums and the hands-on-drums and the hands-on-drums

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Happy Happy to Everybody!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So the Empire State building is hanging from this man’s crotch
And the Eiffel Tower is hanging from this other man’s crotch
And the two of them are dancing together under the delirious sunshine
And all the world’s statues are dancing around the two men
And the music is a swirling 360° wave of schizophrenia
Being played by 5000 buttocks with hands attached
Doing bizarre things to bizarre instruments
While the 4 Presidents of Mount Rushmore sing a chorus of anal sex together
All conducted by a transvestite Kubla Khan using Adolf Hitler’s castrated three-inch white pride as a baton
And then the planet Earth crashes into a huge dildo floating in outer space
And then everybody lives happily ever after in the huge anus caves of space aliens

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Sex is Growing Out of Everything! Oh No!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Working-class men are running amok everywhere with their Dicks hanging out
While bourgeois feminists & born-agains with their friend-in-the-sky
Have a protest against sex
Meanwhile, I’m reaching into my head and pulling out tornadoes
And all the bourgeois feminist Karens & born-agains in my balls
Are swimming around the two universes of the cosmos
While the orgy of humanity splashing out of this page
Sends the bourgeois feminist Karens & born-agains fleeing back to England on the Mayflower
And now it’s lots of ****ing in the streets
From sea-to-shining-sea

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Beethoven Urinating in an Alleyway
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The music jumps out of everything
The music notes flying around you
Are screaming to be turned into symphonies & poems & paintings
Then your falling teardrops land on the page and form words
And a thousand smiles grow out of the words
And poems screech at you from every alleyway & passing face & decrepit condemned building
An ocean of poetry bursts from your mind
Before you spit out your brains upon the world

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Thousand Years of Madness
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My music is planets exploding throughout the universe
The musical notes dance with the naked women
The naked womens movements create the rhythms of poetry
These rhythms of poetry dancing off the page
And up into the readers eyes
And the readers eyes see the page turn into deserts & forests & oceans
The Poets madness echoes through the readers brains
The Poets laughter echoing and echoing through the readers brains
As the reader walks for a thousand years through his own brains

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Polish Space Alien
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A testicle building with flying saucers
A Penis with philosophical training in blah-blah-blah
A musical instrument that plays blah-blah-blah
A person thats really a robot in disguise
A blue sky made out of musical mayonnaise
A person with 5000 mouths talking all the time
A very artistic Penis with lots of Europe on its mind
A poem that prefers to be a sculpture
A sculpture that wants to be music
Music that wants to be sex
A poem that would prefer not to end

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performances plays, poetry, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Beautiful Insane Day
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So I pull out my pen and I start pissing a poem all over the page
And then I spit a bunch of bright colors all over the universe
And now all the planets are breathing with life
Because I am the Grand Buttocks of Bootylicious (thank you to space alien scrotum delight!)
And now it’s time to dance to the words flying out of everything everywhere
You eat your poetry today?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Bridgeport to the Other Side of the Universe
A poem by Wolf Larsen

It was a neighborhood of zombie symphonies
It was a neighborhood where all our nightmares came true
And the railroad tracks sang their rhythms
And the factories churned out sunrises & sunsets
To the rhythms of heart attacks & births & stabbings
A big drunken apocalypse of Saturday nights
All crashing into other solar systems
Until East was North and North was death

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Giant Blue & Green Whorehouse Called Earth
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All the screaming gargoyles in my Balzac want to sing you a love poem
All the fish in the sea want to go swimming through your vagina
All the world’s feminists & born-agains want to castrate this Poet
But this Poet is bouncing & bouncing around the world on a giant-magical-bouncing-testicle
And the planet Earth is an even bigger testicle bouncing & bouncing around in God’s crotch
(God’s other testicle is the giant face of Alfred E Newman)
And now all the world’s herpes sores on everybody’s penis is singing a Wagnerian opera together
As the blueberry ice cream of the sky
Melts all over the reader

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Delicious Yummy Yum Yum!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Let’s eat the moon!
Let’s make orgies in outer space!
Spill your brains everywhere!
Everywhere is now!
Everything rhythms everywhere!
Dance with giant tomorrows!
Fill the sky with more sky!
Lift the planet Earth up & down as you sing!
Sing with too much yesterday!
Sing with too much tomorrow!
Bang endless tomorrows together in yes yes rhythms!
End the poem with too much yes!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Rhythms of the Rhythms of the Rhythms...
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Lets create mentally-ill skyscrapers!
Lets dance like dandelions!
Let the music grow rainforests all around you!
Dance all the cities up into the sky!
Fly the music into outer space!
Smile like a dandelion!
Sing of nipples!
Sing of penises!
Do the now with a million grasshoppers!
Have sex with a thousand sculptures!
Be a human tsunami!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen 

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Crack Cocaine Music
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The saxophone is jumping all over the universe
The dozen black dudes on the drums are playing one apocalypse after another
The singer is singing all the orgies jumping around in your testicles
The piano starts playing sex robots running among all over the world
The base is running a marathon through a bunch of Mondrian paintings
The saxophone and the drums are exploding with one war after another
All the store manikins of the world are dancing to the music
Then the saxophone explodes with the Great Male Orgasm ejaculating everywhere...

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Before the Monsters Cum
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Giant Roar!
Flip all the roaring everything with new somersaults!
Burn down the spring!
Sing like a bird until the motorcycles are cumming all over you!
Avalanches! 
Lots of avalanches!
Musical avalanches crashing up!
Up! Up! Up!
Now! Up! Everything!
What disco dancing under 10 million suns?
Have you no testicle English literature roast dog to give?
Are you going to ride your bicycle to heaven?
I’m going to steal your feet and run to hell with them!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Magical Booty Hole Music!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A bunch of singing statues are jumping out of your ears
While you scream obscene fireworks at all the voices in the sky
Meanwhile, huge everything is bouncing & crashing everywhere
And your feet are running up-and-down impossible sentences flowing across the earth
And that’s when the government injects you with computer code
And now you’re turning into a humongous penis
Blasting off into some other fairytale

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

No & Yes Dancing Together
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I be ****ting endless lines of poetry out of my booty hole
And the universe be dripping with my happiness
And the painting be flying up and down
While bashing symphonies be jumping at you
And you run into a thousand days of rain
So many belly buttons falling from the sky
So you jump up into a different solar system
And while you sit on a planet of verbs spreading everywhere
You write your eulogy for the human race

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Billions of People Clapping Rhythm Together
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem is flying away from you
Voices are rushing at you from all the stars in the sky
Huge new civilizations are popping out of your head every minute
So you sing like you have a thousand mouths
You stir in a bunch of Frank Gary & Muddy Waters & Wasilla Kandinsky into the poem
And you watch the poem boil over with Cubist songs & screaming human faces & sunlight
And you touch a thousand generations of humanity flowing past you
Into the darkness of extinction

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Stravinsky’s Gang Doin’ a Drive-By on Picasso’ s Gang
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem & I were dancing together
When suddenly Timbuktu jumped out of the poem
And streets & people & sidewalks were all jumping out of the poem
And 10,000 different brains were growing inside of the reader’s brains
And huge neon words were crashing into the earth
And endless naked clones of you were running amok everywhere
When suddenly all the naked clones of you crashed into you
And then all the words of the poem crashed off this page…

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Orgasmic Art Movement
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I eat words dripping in sex
Then I shove thousands of solar systems into this poem
And then all the millions & millions of faces inside this poem laughing & laughing
Then I **** all the languages on Earth with my giant pen
Until all languages on Earth have a big splashing orgasm of Impressionism together
And with the colors of this big Impressionist orgasm
I paint all the planets & moons & suns of the universe into existence

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Got to Get to Be
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The rhythm got to slide-back-&-fourth like earthquakes
The voice sings the universe exploding
The cello dances between cocaine and heroin
Then a thousand voices sing a bunch of beginnings weaving-in-&-out-of each other
The piano is trying & trying & trying to break through crash through create some new everything
Then the thousand voices crash into each other
The cello is laughing & laughing
Then the piano & the cello fight each other for world peace

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Dancing in Burning Buildings
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I want my voice to be an earthquake
I want my spermatozoa swimming in music
I want to create buildings out of musical notes
I wish a big penis growing out of every politician’s face
I am the fires burning out of our heads
Even the police suck my Dick
And I urinate all over the publishing corporations & the three whorehouses (the legislative, executive, & judicial)
And I play this revolutionary music
With my penis & my right hand

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Splashing Musical Colors All Over a Canvas
A poem by Wolf Larsen

First I turn the poem into a rectangle with lots of screams inside
Then the poem dances through endless wars as it sings with blood-dripping words
Then a bunch of psychopaths surround the poem and stab & stab it
While the poem laughs like a thousand Gypsies all jumping out of each others mouths
Then the poem performs fellatio on Jesus dying on the cross
And Jesus says: Im cumming! Im cumming!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Music Rages All About
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Crazy is a beautiful now
Made from the music of solar systems crashing into each other
While up goes dancing with down
And rage stabs & stabs at the sky
Waves of urban imagery splashing about in anger
While the rhythm of blue skies & gray skies
Makes the passing days tumble all over each other
Like incestuous twins running hand-in-hand towards the mushroom clouds

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Kissing All the Planets
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Poems are jumping & crashing & singing all around you
While you’re splashing emotions & faces & words all over the page
A thousand huge penises suddenly jump out of the poem
And now a thousand huge penises are running all around you
As you scream out the poem to a horny-dancing-space-alien
On the other side of the universe
And then the space alien opens his mouth
And you drown in a tidal wave of extraterrestrial words

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Ballet of Lots of Booty!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

She dances with meteors crashing all around her
She dances on top of a volcano
Then two Tchaikovsky clones jump out of the butts of God & Satan
And the two Tchaikovsky clones dance together
In a theater painted with the contents of Andre Derain’s fauvist Balzac
Then a naked Jesus Christ dances with the two Tchaikovsky clones
Until a big battering ram crashes into the poem
And the pieces of the poem are now flying everywhere…

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Ballet of Splashing Colors
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem dances around the painting
And out of the painting jumps the entire human race
Billions & billions of people all dancing to different phrases of poetry
As the space aliens & sex robots all play pornographic music together
Then the reader jumps into the poem
And now the reader is surrounded by thousands of fornicating words
All moaning & oohing & aahing
And then the grand finale of cum comes
And washes us in all our beautiful sins

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Hallucinating 10,000 New Words
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Deranged is the everything!
As I eat streets made out of music!
Sunlight is my round-and-round!
As we do endless verbs up our noses!
Alcoholic rivers of heaven!
Rhythms of crazy crazy!
As we dance to the ejaculations of space monsters!
Can we run and run passed the blue sky?
With our talking feet?
How long before all those street corners go insane?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Fwuup! Bwuup! Pow!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Hours of crazy fluuping everywhere
All the upside down was dancing amongst the ambulance sirens
aMbuLaNcE sirrreens - amBuLaanCe siRReens - aMbULaaNcE sIrReeens
Then a madman ate all your poetry
And all the angels in heaven are pissing fountains-of-joy down into your brains
So with your 10,000 mouths you create the poetry of sunlight
So much architecture & earthquakes & poetry falling out of your 10,000 mouths
That the entire audience at the poetry reading
All hang themselves
And now as you finish the poem you’re looking out at 100 corpses hanging

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Eat My Music
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m peeing my brains all over you
While You’re chopping yourself up into verbs & adjectives & nouns
I’m taking all those verbs & adjectives & nouns 
And I’m building whole universes made out of words
And now we’re having sex amongst all the words flowing amongst us
Waterfalls of words are pouring upon our naked bodies
And in our hardhat construction job together we’re nailing all the suns & moons & planets into the night sky
And after work we drink all the colors of the rainbow
And now we’re walking erratically on the moon
Until we fall asleep in some other century

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

East & West Are Holding Hands
A poem by Wolf Larsen

South went north with a couple of eyeballs
And now the forests of happiness are growing all over your face
The highway of 18 wheelers that goes straight through your face
Says high to the subway trains & freight trains that keep turning into ants
Meanwhile a big nipple in the sky
Is smiling like a big Charles Manson face smiling down on the human race
That must be God

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Lots of Glory Hallelujahs Cumming!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

We cum here today because we have been saved by the Big Penis in the Sky!
We cum here today because the thousands of glory hallelujahs in our ballsacks
Are singing & singing of His glory!
We cum here today because a thousand lunatics claiming to be Gods sons & daughters
Are all ejaculating out of the Big Penis in the Sky as I speak!
Glory hallelujahs!
Glory hallelujahs to the oceans of fish swimming in the Virgin Marys vagina!
Glory hallelujahs to the Big Plastic Boobs of all the First Ladies of the White House!
And glory hallelujahs to the gold rolling in on this 10% express!
Hallelujah! Hallelujah! Hallelujahs!
Hes cumming! We're all cumming together!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Waves of Now
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Huge teeth are devouring thousands of languages
While the drums are dancing from one sky to the other
The heat is crashing everywhere into the planet Earth
While meteors & comets are flying out of all the paintings
And the drums are painting one gigantic universe after another
While the paintbrush splashes naughty words everywhere
And the people smash & smash their thoughts together
While the ending of the poem speaks from some distant horizon

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Drums & Words ****ing Each Other Yes!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I want to jump poetry everywhere!
Fly giant bright everything now!
Sidewalks zipping & zapping away!
Feet that turn into torpedoes!
People growing wings and becoming dinosaurs!
Let’s paint our naked bodies with words
And walk around nude and create poetry together!
Let’s do a tornado now!
Let’s neon the streets with streams of words!
Let’s **** each other with the ending of the poem!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

I Tie English to the Bedposts and I…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I need to write novels that are paintings
I need to write pornographic plays that are 10 million orgasms
I need to **** my insanity into the English language
I’m going to touch the naked body of the English language
I’m going to make the English language cum
And then I’m going to ejaculate French all over the English language (1066)
I’m going to pee Spanish all over the English language
As English begs for more!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

I was Pissing…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I was pissing my prose & poetry all over the big publishing corporations in New York City
When suddenly verbs & nouns started growing out of the ground everywhere I pissed
And a bunch of dancing-punk-rockers started doing verbs & nouns to each other
As the tornadoes of music leaped from planet to planet
So now the cannibal ants are devouring the universe with their humongous teeth & mouths
As flying storks deliver little Attila-the-Huns to Virgin Marys throughout the universe
And all the Attila-the-Huns are mixed race 
And the big black porn actor winks at the reader
From his throne in the sky

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

Lust for Dinner…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Why not dance like a thousand naughty verbs?
Why not reach into the earth and pull out a million corpses?
And eat them?
And pussy (cats) & space alien cum & tornadoes made out of music
All as delicious as poetry dripping in a sugary sauce!
Because elephant brains fly!
And the dancing tomorrows
Are as crack-cocaine as my love for you!
Is your face made out of hundreds of lips?
In what direction will the ending of the poem go?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Splash & Fly & Grab!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Im splashing thousands of words on the page!
Im splashing words on the canvas!
Words flying East & West & North & South!
Phrases of poetry zipping fast in all directions!
Phrases of poetry crashing into each other wherever you look!
All the solar systems filled with flying phrases of poetry!
Everyone grabbing words and flinging them at each other!
People catching the words into their hands and eating them!
And everyone having sex with words night & day!
Until night & day are crashing into pieces

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

The Larry Flynt Ballet Company
A poem by Wolf Larsen

It’s a vision of apples & bananas with legs dancing down Broadway!
It’s flying testicles everywhere!
It’s a chorus of insane millions all singing together!
Because I enjoy my chocolate & vanilla testicles with whipped cream!
It’s laughing nipples with your sundae symphonies!
Sundae symphonies made out of ice cream ballet dancers!
That’s how we fly with piano & castanets & harp!
With pubic hairs for all!
You dig?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Sex Robot Fantasy in E Minor
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You take the train to the end of the world
At the end of the world the planes leave for other planets
Other planets made out of fantasies of plentiful colors
Where the birds sing the songs of the Iliad & the Odyssey
To all the sex robots bouncing around
And now it’s time to pull away the curtain of the blue sky
And reveal all the cosmos of the up
Where we will live

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Invade the Universe! Now!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

First we grow strawberries inside our heads
Then we play mushroom-cloud-music both night and day
Until we pull out our penises and ejaculate feminism
All over the faces of the sex robots
And now a thousand blue skies are dancing in our wet dreams
While Picasso paints the giant buttocks of God
With his Cubist pornography
And now the poem lays down
And stares at all the up
We haven’t invaded yet

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

You Eat A Thousand Suns
A poem by Wolf Larsen

You wrap your naked body in all the verbs & nouns of the French language
You lay on the ground crying verbs & nouns all over the fertile earth
And now talking strawberries & laughing blueberries are growing upside down out of the sky
So the planet Mars crashes into your head
And your two testicles turn into spaceship factories
And now spaceships are launching out of your penis and filling the skies
As you walk on a floating phrase of poetry
That’s a bridge from one solar system to another

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

So Much Saturday in My Tuesday
A poem by Wolf Larsen

She dances like the planets sailing around the sun
He dances like a bunch of smiles & ejaculations & flowers
Then the sex robot jumps in between the two
And the sex robot dances like luscious verbs dripping out of pussy trees
Then she dances like 2,000 years of immaculate conception on fire
And he dances the tanks & bombs of war
And the sex robot creates flying blueberry penises everywhere in its dance
And the reader dances out of the poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Love Poem to a Sex Robot
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I want to lose both my sanity & my insanity to you!
I want to give you so many Penises!
Strawberry Penises! Blueberry Penises! Orange Penises!
Well dance under the orgasmic sky!
Your pussy you will explode!
And nine months later youll give birth to 10,000 sheep!
Well live on Montanaaaaaaaa on Mars!
All your bellybuttons will be my desire!
I love you with so much Jesus Christ!
Well be World War III together!
Now hug me

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

My Butt for President!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So you’re drinking the holy piss of the Catholic Pope
While Gloria Steinem & Jerry Falwell are giving you a blow job
And you’re snorting a line of cocaine from Columbia all the way to the White House in Washington DC
While a punk rock band of war criminals
Are playing tat-tat-tat & boom-boom-boom
(Hillary Clinton is on vocals)
While the Statue of Liberty is licking & licking all of the liberty & justice for all in your *******
And it feels so good!
As you dance to the Cuban Missile Crisis
And vomit the red white & blue all over the North American continent

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

I Wipe My *** With Facebook
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Zillions of sex robots with the face of Mark Zuckerberg are flying all over the sky
And all the Mark-Zuckerberg-sex-robot-flying-clones are pooping bombs out of their butts
Unto the screaming civilians below
The American bombs are falling all over the world to promote liberty & justice & McDonalds hamburgers for all
As Uncle Sam conducts the Symphony of Endless War or Freedom or something like that
And all the capitalist politicians in Washington DC & war profiteers sing their favorite song: Over there! Over there!
And then God pulls out his big black Dick
And pisses a big red-white-&-blue stream all over Amerikkka from sea-to-shining-sea

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Forever Night!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Yesterday I conquered the world for one brief moment!
I was the guillotine operator of your dreams! 
I smeared World War III all over my face
And I raised my arms and summoned up all the gods & goddesses in our genitals!
My penis was the center of the universe!
My eyes created dimensions that only space aliens have seen!
All the animals of the world fell to their knees before me!
And all the world fornicated a great orgy of poetry
In my honor!
Because I am the most insane masturbator of the great illustrious Milky Way Galaxy!
And I am forever!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Frank Gehry on Crack
A poem by Wolf Larsen

This poem jumps out of 100 heads
Then this poem has a nuclear reaction
And this poem explodes into millions of words
And now theres sexy words & angry words & crazy words
All throwing themselves on the sides of buildings & trains
In a graffiti-art-phrase-of-poetry thats flying all over the world
Until everyone starts painting space alien brains all over the planet
And the poem goes & hides in a prehistoric cave

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Ka-Blap! Ka-Blap!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Poems want to be naughty
Endless vaginas devouring the reader!
Giant God Penises ****ing all the planets of the universe!
Huge universes of spunk in our balls!
Black holes that want to be filled with all the planets & suns & moons dripping out of the universe between their legs!
Let’s conquer the universe with bellybuttons!
A philosophy of nipples on a warm sunny day…
A right hand and a rising skyscraper playing beautiful music together
Until….
Ka - booooooooooom! Ka - splaaaaaaaassh! Vwooooooop!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Space Alien Drugs
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I chop up God’s brains
And I throw God’s brains into the soup of the universe
And now all the space alien dogs are yapping & eating up God’s brains
And then I steal God’s big black Dick
And now I’m ****ing all the world’s politicians & dictators up the ***
With God’s big black Dick
While I sing summer winter fall & spring to all the Alfred E Newman clones in everybody’s balls
And then we eat all the space alien languages out of all the space alien pussy 

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Splashing Judaism All Over a Catholic Canvas
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am as religious as my head on fire!
A Catholic Wolf Larsen & a Jewish Wolf Larsen & a pagan Wolf Larsen are all sharpening their knives and staring at each other
And then the atheist Wolf Larsen pisses all over the other Wolf Larsens
And the laughter of atheist Wolf Larsen causes earthquakes all over the universe
And then a tidal wave of 10,000 Wolf Larsens
Are splashing all over the world
And then millions of planet Earths are born
Inside the imagination of a space alien
While she sits on the face of a sex robot
As God ****s the night sky all over the up…

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Smoking Wow With a Transsexual Jesus
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Syphilis! God! Now!
Pornography Gods ****ing the human race!
Orange-Purple-Music! Upside down!
With Rabies!
A bunch of yes!
I am pissing on stage!
This is my butt!
Yes! Nuclear war! Fun!
Artificial intelligence with some orgasms!
Your mother’s pussy with some liberty & justice for all!
Where’s the American flag? I’m out of toilet paper!
Can we cum our awokeness all over the face of the American president?
More war! So liberal with your gentrification!
So cities on fire!
No!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Barfing My Poetry All Over the Milwaukee Avenue Busstop
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Your booty & my booty are so happy together!
Its like the incestuous twins of the sun & the moon
Making illegitimate babies together
As God sings us a purple & blue & green opera
And you & I we ejaculate our correct English grammar all over the blue sky
And then a thousand demons scream out of your throat
As we bicycle together to the entrance to hell
Where we find the giant river of born-again Christian spermatozoa
That flows out of the preachers mouth every Sunday

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his novels & poetry & plays on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Ticket to Insanity…
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Everybody is pissing their brains all over me
As I dance in the sunlight of your ancestors
And now all the world’s fish are swimming out of my penis
And into the aquarium of the Queen of England’s vagina
As a million Poets all eat the **** out of my brains
And then I have extramarital sex with all the purple & pink giraffes
In that neon mushroom land
That’s growing all over your naked body

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Some Coke With Your American “Culture” Wars?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

**** **** Crap & Jizz are my best friends!
That’s why fried rich liberals are delicious!
So just fill the toilet with all your capitalist political speeches and flush!
Or maybe we should perform our poetry naked at poetry readings
While the audience spanks & spanks each other
Why does anybody care which capitalist gobbledygook is in the White House anyway?
Let’s just **** cheeseburger-American-culture out of our booty holes
And onto the assembly lines of corporate literary pooh
But I really love your fake booty of a mile long
So let’s meet on tinder and make kids now

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

I Jizz Peace-on-Earth All Over My Food!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I create poetry with magical dildos!
I do the art with the wildest masturbations!
I raise my arms and summon up a thousand skies!
Our Penises shall give birth to a million new Jerusalems!
We shall all be Messiahs of the bedroom!
Our spermatozoa shall be 100 colors!
We shall turn outer space into an abstract expressionist canvas with our ejaculations!
And then we shall pee a new religion all over each other!
Because God is in between our legs!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Charlie Chaplin Dancing on the Moon
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My penis is laughing & laughing at the born-again Christians & feminists
While the poem is sliding and falling and flying around me
And I’m chasing the poem across deserts & forests & cities as it runs away from me
When I’m suddenly drowned in a river of schizophrenic words sent from Mars 
So my corpse grabs a tornado in each hand
And I send the twin tornadoes crashing through the corporate publishing industry
And from the rubble of the corporate publishing industry giant wonderful poems & plays & novels grow everywhere 

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

African White Man
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Im smoking the entire universe rolled up in a fauvist craziness
Im drinking all the impressionist waterfalls falling out of your mothers pussy
Im dancing a politically incorrect nudity with all the Roman emperors
As the city zips & zaps all around me
Because I am the 10,000 faces of happiness
I am the Insane Symphony Orchestra playing a 24 hour pussy war with dick
Especially when the space aliens taste like purple & orange verbs
And now its time to chop myself up & eat myself for dessert

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Incestuous Animal Music
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Everyone marries their own brothers or sisters
And the inborn children dance night & day to the gunshots
While the orgies rage in all the radios in our minds
And the trees all dance to disco music
While the transvestite riots of happiness
Splash across the universe of sexual juices
While all the human languages form a collage in your ear
And your eyes fall out of your head and bounce all over the world

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Let’s Vomit All Over the Pledge of Allegiance Together!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Let’s sing the Genital Herpes National Anthem!
We’ll paint the red white & blue all over our wet dreams!
And the clarinet will play a bunch of sexy verbs
The French horn will play the Queen-of-England giving Mohammed Ali a blow job
And Jesus & all the disciples will cum in your wife
Let’s say we snort the American President’s State-of-the-Union address up our noses
And then we’ll play the Brandenburg Concertos of our limp penises all afternoon
Bring your 500 sexy blowup dolls!
It’ll be fun!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Poem With Muscles
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A bunch of verbs & nouns & additives are growing out of my toilet and up past the sky
So I steal the morning
And everybody is like “where did morning went?”
And then I shoot a thousand grammar teachers with my uzi 
And as I ejaculate all my stars & moons & planets all over their corpses
A disco band plays some sexy-sexy toxic masculinity
While the big moon testicle in the night sky winks at you

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Thou Shall Eat Pussy
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I build a giant temple out of orgasms
I build a new religion out of erections
I write a new bible with pussy juices
And thousands of tongues jumping out of this new bible will make your pussy happy
Very very happy
That is why the teakettle is screaming clouds into the sky
And the screaming clouds in the sky taste delicious
Because the clouds taste like licorice pussy
And eating pussy the is one of the Ten Commandments

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Happy Song of the Guillotine
A poem by Wolf Larsen

With the background music of thousands of human heads falling out of the guillotine machine
I sing of flowers growing out of millions of planets
As the working class gleefully dances and plays catch & football with the decapitated heads of the bourgeoisie
I preach the poetry of everyone frolicking naked in the Garden of Eden
As the gods of the space aliens bless us with their ejaculations falling from the sky
And we all sail across the Painters imagination
As we fly the giant flying grasshoppers
Through giant skies dripping with words
Until we inhabit all the planets of the universe

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Still Life of Happiness
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My penis calls to the human race!
And to the space aliens too!
Because every poem should invent a million new things!
Every poem starts hopping & jumping!
And we all start hopping & jumping from one space alien’s imagination to another
And then we invent colorful-happy-machines
And the machines invent colorful-new-landscapes
Where a naked human race frolics with colorful-new-words
As bright colors fall all over the world
And now the earth is painted with happiness

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Would You Like a Feminist Nuclear War or a Toxic Masculine Nuclear War With Your Coke & Fries?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So I give my herpes to all the politicians in Washington
As a special gift
And then I poop my diarrhea onto the assembly lines of American fast food
And its as delicious as World War 3 in your tummy!
And then waves of patriotic red-white-&-blue syphilis
Begin splashing all over the world
As Uncle Sam bombs the planet Earth for democracy & big boobs
As the liberals & the conservatives argue over whether a white man or a black woman should push the atomic button
Ka - BooooooooooM

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Dancing to Air Raid Sirens
A poem by Wolf Larsen

So Im snorting a bunch of punk rock up my nose
While we dance to the end of American civilization
And pee all over each other
While the black woman & white man candidates for Biggest *******/***** in the world (US President)
Both talk endless red-white-&-blue diarrhea out of those toilets in their faces
And we dance to the American bombs falling all over the world
And the screams & shouts of humanity
As the air raid sirens sing the song of war-waaar-waaaaaaaar
Will it be an itchy black female or white male finger on the atomic button?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Xlrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeee!
A poem by Wolf Larsen 

The poem jumps around you
And the poem kicks you in the ***
When suddenly your brain starts going East & West & North & South
And everybody’s brains starts exploding with millions of new words
While architects throw a thousand new languages into every building
And our hands start creating new universes
While the words falling out of our mouths become gigantic collages of chaos
And the ending of the poem drips out of your brains

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

My Balls Are Happy!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I take a boat to the stars & the future & your pussy
And then all the stars & planets & tornadoes jump into Uncle Sams butthole
And Uncle Sam sings a politically correct opera to all the grizzly bears
The grizzly bears all jump on motorcycles and ride off into abstract expressionism
Jackson Pollock then vomits the national anthem all over the moon
And space aliens across the universe moon the planet Earth
And everybody on the planet Earth gets on their knees and prays to Mickey Mouse in the sky

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen 

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Liberace Julius Caesar Anal Sex Disco Song
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m a space alien from my mother’s vagina 
Why should I care about human gobbledygook? 
I eat 7 continents of eyeballs
While I drink all the political speeches
That are forming around in the two tennis balls hanging from your crotch 
And together we lay naked on the sidewalk
While the tourists sing their surprise out of their bulging eyes
And then we perform a anal-sex-sculptures
As millions of miles of Shakespearean dialogue
Falls out of the sky

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Line of Verbs
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My penis will save the human race!
And the cucumbers & apples of blippy-wippy-zippy is now!
Because we are all exclamation points! 
We are all question marks!
Because we are all a bunch of psychotic tomorrows!
Exotic tomorrow! Crazy tomorrow! Delicious tomorrow!
Let’s all zock and badiddle and sing with our pusses!
Or sing with our bellybuttons!
What kind of tomorrow will you snort up your nose?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Chopping Andy Warhol Up Into Pieces
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The flowers are ejaculating pretty words into the air
And bizarre sculptures with tits & dicks & anuses & lips are walking everywhere
And all the skyscrapers are screaming into outer space
While the traffic lights kiss the air with red-yellow-green, red-yellow-green
While spaceships crash into our imaginations
And our imaginations build endless universes on top of each other
And then all the endless universes pour into our brains
While we sing bizarre art at each other

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Dugga Plappies Goin’ Fwap-Fwap-Fwap!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Beethoven is in the whorehouse of heaven creating symphonies of spermatozoa
With all the dead transvestite Presidents of the United States of Whatever
As phrases of poetry crash & bang on all the planets
And the dinging-dinging trains
Are all flying off to giant oranges & watermelons & apples in the sky 
While space alien bugs throughout the universe sing operas of splashing colors
That splatter all over the canvas of one poem after another

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Sunny Thursday With Raspberry Sauce
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A thousand clones of you jump out of your dogs mouth
And suddenly the sky is filled with millions of smiles
And under all the smiles in the sky the thousand clones of you
Are all dancing to Mozart masturbating a concerto
With a walrus playing the cello
5,000 Ronald Reagans playing the piano together
And Uncle Sam is on the drums playing somebodys big booty making lots of noise
Thats when God & the Devil show up on motorcycles 
And sell you some weed

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Afternoon Encounter With Blue & Yellow
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Shes about to get pregnant from the sun & the moon
The words are swimming from the poem and into her pussy
She can feel poetry swimming up inside of her
It feels so warm
It feels so glory hallelujah
It feels so beautiful sunny day inside of her body
And the strangers sperm feels like 100 somersaults of joy
As her smile grows like the South & North American continents making love
Again & again

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Happy Syphilis For President!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I was sticking each word of the poem on a different planet
And on a plate in front of you is now thousands of different planets
And as you shove planets from all over the universe into your mouth
Your butthole sings a McDonald’s opera
To all of the puppies jumping out of Wolf Larsen’s ears
And now the doctor is shoving the Aurora Borealis up your butt
As he looks into your brains for some happy syphilis

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Hotter and Hotter and Hotter!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Our brains begin boiling out of our heads
Everything we touch turns into fire
Your skin starts melting into words
You gather up the words of flesh
And you write your poetry
Under a sky that’s orange 24 hours a day
All the portraits in the paintings rip their clothes off
And scream with words of fire

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. 

Taking the Bus to Satans Butthole
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I am a Tyrannosaurus Rex that writes poetry
Im a circus clown of words
Im the porno star stud of masturbation
Im a bunch of tomorrows in your today
Are you my blue sky?
Are you my Jizz Goddess?
Here we are in this immaculate conception space station
So lets make some abstract expressionism together!
Lets conquer the 19th century with our nuclear missiles!
So Picasso will paint the Paleolithic Era all over our wet dreams
Ill get some politically correct dildos from the Mayor
See you soon!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. 

The Fish in the Sky Are Screaming
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The Empire State Building ejaculates the stars & moon & sun all over the Puritans on the Mayflower
And then as youre snorting all the buildings of Manhattan up your nose
10,000 bunny rabbits suddenly jump out of your booty hole
So you climb up a run-on sentence thats growing millions of miles up into the sky
And then you juuuuuuuuuuuuump
And you land on stage at a comedy show
And the audience all jump inside your head
But instead of laughing they all start screaming & screaming

Copyright 2021 by wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. 

Where’s Outer Space?
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I zoop the testicle machine
Because walnuts with strawberries from the moon
Are my favorite symphonies!
Especially with all the crack-cocaine-hieroglyphic-speeches
Goin’ on in Washington DC
(and all the other nations’ capitals)
I was thinkin’ that the stars are as delicious as your pussy!
Is outer space in your pussy?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Walking to Hell
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The Penis Conquerors of the Strawberry Peoples
Were singing my glorious diseases and your glorious diseases and their glorious diseases
To all of the lions & tigers stampeding down the streets
And the streets were going up-and-down like waves of yesterdays
And the only thing to do was call up your favorite dead relative
On one of those 1970s public telephones growing out of some Martians head
And tell them (the dead relative)
That everything is burning

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The Drums of Crazy
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I pull billions of poems out of all the asses of the human race
Then I dance to the cubism that you’re screaming out of your mouth
Then your feet begin stomping tidal waves of mental illness into the earth
And all our belly buttons go schizophrenic
While space aliens on planets across the universe play-the-drums and play-the-drums
And all the words in all the languages everywhere dance-to-the-drums and dance-to-the-drums
And then a tidal wave of everything crazy
Begins splashing around in your head

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious. 

A Little Happiness
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Claude Monet paints one of my poems
As I sit here in front of a pond with words growing out of it
The floating penises & breasts & butts of the passing clouds overhead
Sing with the orgies of heaven above
As the African drums nearby create verbs and more verbs and more verbs
That dance with all the nouns forming in your mind
And the words jumping back-and-forth in the bar you just left
All falling & crashing down at the end of the poem

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Worms of Creativity Crawling Through Your Mind...
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I crash through the wall of poetry
I paint all the sunlight on this canvas
All my zig-zagged craziness I sing with paint
Paint & words that I crash together all night long
I am as gay and straight as a bisexual solar system
Of planets filled with beautiful men
All painted by a space alien Michelangelo
In a different universe
On the other side
Of your mind

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Garbage Truck Morning
A poem by Wolf Larsen

It was the chlamydia of your dreams
It was some cinnamon in your Milky Way Galaxy
It was pubic hairs growing out of your politics
It was a giant erection growing out of the priest’s forehead 
During Sunday mass
Because I love you like a mosquito loves your blood
I will give you all the madmen of the universe
Splashing through your vagina
And now with my baby at your tit
You remember me with sadness and a smile

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

My Sperm in New Awoke Flavors!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Its a Stop-&-Go Jism Festival
Made out of masturbations & poetry
Its a thousand ejaculations of words all over the page
Every day
Its the Punk Rock Orgasm Armageddon
With CIA wet dreams in the 10,000 booty holes of this Shakespeare play
Its drive-by shootings in a funky cool disco beat
It's a child-molesting pizza parlor with endangered species & Gods jizz as my favorite toppings
Somewhere in the Washington DC of my vagina
(I had one installed last week)
In my forehead
Im going to use an electric Washington Monument as my patriotic vibrator
Im cumming soon! Ill be there!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Streetlight, Lightning, Words
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The poem is a place where a thousand clowns are ****ing each other up the ***
The poem is an event where the Poets dance like crazy words
And the dancers dance like science crashing into religion
And the musicians play earthquakes rushing up from the page
The poem is a time a moment a Ka-boom a flying of verbs
The poem is a music a dance a WOW a flood of faces
The poem somersaults out of the page
And lands in the sea and swims away

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Dead Bird Singing
A poem by Wolf Larsen

The crickets are jumping out of poems and into other poems
And huge planets are floating up out of our minds
And we watch space stations full of rolling marijuana fields
Revolve and revolve around the phrases of poetry
While all the verbs bite us with emotion
And the crickets sing a bunch of naughty nouns
And the ding-dinging-rumbling-trains fly in-&-out of the graffiti murals
That we paint with our brightly colored poetry
And then we jump into the ground
And lay there

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

My Balls Care About Correct English Grammar!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Suddenly, I start barfing capital letters everywhere
Meanwhile, incorrect spelling keeps jumping out of my butt
My grammar teacher is whipping & whipping me as she pees on me
Please, more!
While a bunch of conjunctions begin swimming out of my penis
All the conjunctions begin devouring the body of Aristotle
While Aristotle screams a bunch of run-on sentences
And the Queen starts giving Aristotle a blow job in perfect English
And Shakespeare who’s been watching & masturbating
Ejaculates a bunch of Old English spellings
All over the earth or is it Earth?
Because My Balls really care!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

oops!

----------


## WolfLarsen

A Jewish Thor Named Wolf Larsen
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Thousands of skies and phrases of poetry dash & fly & sing around each other
As you smash a beer bottle over the head of the poem
And the poem bleeds blood & words & violence
As you piss your toxic masculinity all over the liberal aristocracy
And then you jump up into the thunderclouds
And you raise your electric hands
And you crash lightning into everyones minds
And everyones minds are flying through millions of years & solar systems

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Your Fellow Man is Delicious!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

My hands smell like your death
Your blood all over the walls is poetry
I’m chopping up your corpse like an artist
As your flesh simmers over the fire
I masturbate to the beat of a thousand angry symphonies
The aroma of your cooking flesh carries the language of happiness to my nostrils
As I cook you your eyeballs on the counter
Watch me with a most peculiar stare
And now your eyeballs watch me eat you

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Eight Thousand Orgasms a Day
A poem by Wolf Larsen

All of history jumps off the page and crashes into the reader’s face
The reader’s face splinters up into a Cubist sculpture
Then the reader’s mouth recites graffiti-art-murals for the next thousand years
And for the next thousand years the human race dances to the zigzagging-crashing-letters of graffiti-art-murals
Until the ending of the poem eats through the reader’s face

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Grand Canyon is a Giant Vagina!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A poem is percolating in the balls of the human race
And dragonflies with human faces
Are rolling up-&-down and around
As the flying-talking-nipples
Are singing jazz scat
As Greek gods smear the poetry of spermatozoa all over the bathhouse walls
And then big-bouncing-buttocks go bouncing boing-boing down Bootylicious Avenue
And the trumpet farts a bunch of political speeches
While the liberals & conservatives scream a bunch of capitalist diarrhea at each other
And then the poem SPLATS into your face
And you wipe the gooey messy poetry off your face

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

My English Teacher Sucking My Dick
A poem by Wolf Larsen

A colon & a semi-colon were in bed makin incorrect English grammar together
Hubba-hubba!
And a bunch of silent Es were rioting on Capitol Hill together
And a sentence fragment was pissing on somebodys Mercedes-Benz
Cause theres hardly no public toilets nowhere
Meanwhile a run-on sentence was flooding everywhere and causing mass destruction
And Wolf Larsen was ****ing the English language up the ***
But you cant begin a sentence with a big butt
But my give-a-**** left me for another man

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Cumming This Thursday! World-Wide Orgies!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I slash you with the violin
The cello goes for a walk through your vagina and up the Suez Canal and further up to the moon
The clarinet is doing something with his penis
The drums are keeping time of electing a capitalist bozo every 4 years
The violent cries
The trumpet then bongs the bweep with a bunch of bop
A Poet begins making love to the cello
Then Gods erection crashes into the Earth
And everybody dies

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Sitting By a River of Fire
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I’m creating the New York City skyline with 1000 giant castrated penises
When suddenly giant talking buttocks appeared everywhere
This caused a million years of television commercials to run amok
And a dozen moons suddenly appeared in the night sky
And now everyone is ripping their clothes off and screaming obscene nursery rhymes at each other
And waterfalls of knowledge are falling out of everyone’s heads
After that everyone in Brooklyn takes the train to Antarctica
And the streets of Brooklyn have been filled with insane-babbling-zombies ever since

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity.

A Canvas of Spermatozoa
a poem by Wolf Larsen

Everything in the world is dripping with me
Because My Penis is a god!
With my appraised arms I summon up hell to the surface of the Earth
And now theres thousands of devils with red phalluses ejaculating poetry everywhere
And now in all the Temples of Sin the human race begins creating a sensual poetry
That splashes from the planet Earth and floods the entire universe

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

A Big Wrecking Ball With Nipples All Over It!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

I demand a new language!
Tits & penises & buttocks will all be letters in this new language!
And every day we will blow up language with a bazooka and create new languages!
New languages of space-alien-gobbledygook jumping out of dildo machines!
Give the Queen of England lots of drugs and let’s have a new Queen’s English!
Let us have porn actors & actresses recite Shakespearean dialogue while they do the ooh!-ooh!-ooh!
A new language now!

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

Gloria Steinem & Jerry Falwell in a 69 Together 
A poem by Wolf Larsen

Suddenly humongous breasts grow out of all the buildings
And millions of Ronald McDonald clones are operating all the nipple machines
That are sending flying vaginas out into the universe
And on whatever planet a flying vagina lands
Human civilization grows like a yeast infection
And suddenly the yeast infection of human civilization has spread throughout the universe

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

Im Somebody Else!
A poem by Wolf Larsen

SPLAT! BLUP! SCHMIPPEEEEEE!
What is the wrong of the up?
How blam-blam-blam is all the everything?
Are we schizophrenic blabbering manikins?
Or are we the zookeepers of endless Armageddons?
Its time to skateboard into hundreds of tornadoes!
No it isnt!
Have you danced to the beginning of time yet?
The cavemen are here!
Lets do some Neanderthal spaceship dance!
Ready?

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

Wolf Larsen performs his poetry, plays, & novels on YouTube:

----------


## WolfLarsen

Warning: Do NOT read this if you have a problem with obscenity, or if you are very religious.

The Orgies of a New Religion
A poem by Wolf Larsen

There is no god but Wolf Larsen!
All the spermatozoa in my ballsack are my angels!
I demand cathedrals of human skulls be built in my honor!
On Sundays orgies of endless sex shall be held in my honor!
I demand the drinking of human blood in rituals of joy!
We shall fornicate with animals under a howling moon!
Insanity shall be considered a blessing!
Now let the human race disrobe and dance naked on all the planets! 

Copyright 2021 by Wolf Larsen

----------


## WolfLarsen

The poems on this thread will be self-published as a book of poetry under the title: "Impossible Songs for a Fart Machine"

----------

